# [Request]MIUI4DX features here



## BrentBlend

There are only a few things this ROM is lacking :/
Some things are present, just not up to par for some users.

Bootanimation:
I personally would love seeing a custom Bootanimation that is specifically designed for MIUI4DX!
*neowiz73 Added a few later in this forum!*

Clock:
The MIUI clock widget has yet to be be functional as a 12 hour flip. There are a couple of developers working on getting this fully functional.
Users would also like to see this as a built-in option.

Extended Settings Being built-in:
Also, there is a mod that a lot of users have found very useful. Only issue is that it loses compatibility with each MIUI update as the framework changes with each release (so I've heard)
Hopefully one of you has the knowledge to help us find a way to get this to be more universal.
Essentially, combine the three versions of extended-settings and having them be a stock option.

Reboot to CWR in power options:
The reboot to recovery option also takes you to stock recovery instead of CWM. This is something a lot of users have mentioned as being a nuisance, If you have the skills to make an update.zip to change that..that'd be just swell 
*EDIT - *DXC has made this function and even built it into his release of MIUI

Launcher:
Option to remove launcher
Modify grid layout
Sizable widgets

Status Bar:
Toggle visibility
Customize the organization of icons

Animations:
Instances of animations can be found on miui.us - Framework-res is all I've noticed that was changed
This would be difficult to include so many variations and would be almost impossible to keep between versions (I would only assume)

Additional:
If you have any other MIUI requests, please feel free to share and discuss.
If you happen to be able to deliver any of the requests please PM either Framework or myself.

Sidenote:
If you have the resources to make banners/bootanimations/bootlogos...
Please PM me


----------



## redsox 98

I would have to second the extended settings mod. I am honestly surprised that it isn't already incorporated into miui to begin with. As far as boot animation i seen a moto miui one on miui. Under online boot animation. Just fyi.


----------



## BMc08GT

That's the one in using currently. Pretty sweet looking when it plays. Not liking.the. yellow but still looks sweet


----------



## BrentBlend

redsox 98 said:


> I would have to second the extended settings mod. I am honestly surprised that it isn't already incorporated into miui to begin with. As far as boot animation i seen a moto miui one on miui. Under online boot animation. Just fyi.


I know there are Miuimoto animations everywhere...We need a custom one though!

Edit: There are even DroidX ones...
What we are looking for is a MIUI4DX one...custom tailored to this version of the ROM


----------



## Lopedog

Something I liked on xmas and would live to see here was the status bar tweak that moved the status bar to the bottom of the phone.

Edit: Damn auto correct meant cm7 not xmas.

Sent from my DROIDX using my fingers.


----------



## BrentBlend

Lopedog said:


> Something I liked on xmas and would live to see here was the status bar tweak that moved the status best to the bottom of the phone.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using my fingers.


screenshot or link please


----------



## mcp770

Go to theme manager and look for neongt. It's boot animation looks like it was designed for the X.


----------



## Lopedog

BrentBlend said:


> screenshot or link please


Don't have any screenshots right now. I will restore a back up when I get time and take a shot. But when on cm7 the option to move the notification bar to the bottom was under the tablet tweaks.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## BrentBlend

Lopedog said:


> Don't have any screenshots right now. I will restore a back up when I get time and take a shot. But when on cm7 the option to move the notification bar to the bottom was under the tablet tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


Ok, now that I know you meant cm7 I know what setting you are referring to


----------



## Lopedog

BrentBlend said:


> Ok, now that I know you meant cm7 I know what setting you are referring to


Lol. I do that often type it real fast not paying attention to what it says before I hit send.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## neowiz73

Just got done with some custom animations for MIUI4DX, they are similar to the newer Droid X boot animations with a customized MIUI4DX logo thrown in.
I made 3 different colors: Red, Blue and Green. they are setup in the mtz format for MIUI's theme manager. enjoy 

MIUI4DX_Red
MD5: 4DE34FF355461C6B769BD7BB56E3BE85
MIUI4DX_Green
MD5: E9467D478C50841852E6416ADF366911
MIUI4DX_Blue
MD5: D87CAFF10ED7FBE6334427C369F5EC18

View attachment 913


----------



## Caveman419

Looks like the boot animation from the Droid Pro customized. Here is a shot of the red one.

View attachment 906


----------



## BrentBlend

neowiz73 said:


> Just got done with some custom animations for MIUI4DX, they are similar to the newer Droid X boot animations with a customized MIUI4DX logo thrown in.
> I made 3 different colors: Red, Blue and Green. they are setup in the mtz format for MIUI's theme manager. enjoy
> 
> MIUI4DX_Red
> MD5: 4DE34FF355461C6B769BD7BB56E3BE85
> MIUI4DX_Green
> MD5: E9467D478C50841852E6416ADF366911
> MIUI4DX_Blue
> MD5: D87CAFF10ED7FBE6334427C369F5EC18
> 
> View attachment 1406
> View attachment 1407
> View attachment 1408


Thanks neo!


----------



## neowiz73

Np glad to help. I'll try to look into the recovery boot issue later see what I can come up with

Sent from my MIUI4DX using tapatalk


----------



## tmar23

neowiz73 said:


> Just got done with some custom animations for MIUI4DX, they are similar to the newer Droid X boot animations with a customized MIUI4DX logo thrown in.
> I made 3 different colors: Red, Blue and Green. they are setup in the mtz format for MIUI's theme manager. enjoy
> 
> MIUI4DX_Red
> MD5: 4DE34FF355461C6B769BD7BB56E3BE85
> MIUI4DX_Green
> MD5: E9467D478C50841852E6416ADF366911
> MIUI4DX_Blue
> MD5: D87CAFF10ED7FBE6334427C369F5EC18
> View attachment 1406
> View attachment 1407
> View attachment 1408


Thank you so much. The blue is AWESOME!!!! Just what the miui DX needed!!!!!


----------



## BrentBlend

Updated OP


----------



## neowiz73

Cool, np glab some get use out of them. Been looking into the reboot menu and i suck with reverse engineering so this could take me awhile lol

Sent from my MIUI4DX using tapatalk


----------



## Lopedog

Another thing I would like to have is the option for the launcher to go into landscape like an auto sensor or something like that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

Would anyone be interested in a gesture to hide the status-bar?
I don't mean the pull-down but, the actual status bar


----------



## Blacksantron

"BrentBlend said:


> Would anyone be interested in a gesture to hide the status-bar?
> I don't mean the pull-down but, the actual status bar


Adw launcher has this. Just swipe up.. I use it to take clean screenshots.


----------



## BMc08GT

Ok so for everyone on 1.8.5 whO is interested in the battery fix here it is: just download this and place on your sd card and then flash with clockwork. Whether you wipe dalvik is up to you but its not necessary.

http://www.mediafire.com/?cgmn5jntffua77l

This currently will ONLY with with 1.8.5


----------



## BrentBlend

Blacksantron said:


> Adw launcher has this. Just swipe up.. I use it to take clean screenshots.


Yea, a lot of replacement launchers do this.
Curious if anyone would like to see it come with the ROM though.


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Ok so for everyone on 1.8.5 whO is interested in the battery fix here it is: just download this and place on your sd card and then flash with clockwork. Whether you wipe dalvik is up to you but its not necessary.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cgmn5jntffua77l
> 
> This currently will ONLY with with 1.8.5


Updated OP
Thanks again BM


----------



## Jnehama

"BMc08GT said:


> Ok so for everyone on 1.8.5 whO is interested in the battery fix here it is: just download this and place on your sd card and then flash with clockwork. Whether you wipe dalvik is up to you but its not necessary.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cgmn5jntffua77l
> 
> This currently will ONLY with with 1.8.5


Thank you. I was looking for this. I had to backtrack to my 1.8.5 nandroid after a failed attempt at 1.8.12.


----------



## Jnehama

"BrentBlend said:


> Yea, a lot of replacement launchers do this.
> Curious if anyone would like to see it come with the ROM though.


It's a nice option. But I'd be more interested in being able to modify icons like in ADW.


----------



## BMc08GT

Jnehama said:


> Thank you. I was looking for this. I had to backtrack to my 1.8.5 nandroid after a failed attempt at 1.8.12.


Let me kno how it works for you.


----------



## BMc08GT

Powerboost away!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3223


----------



## salem

"BrentBlend said:


> Would anyone be interested in a gesture to hide the status-bar?
> I don't mean the pull-down but, the actual status bar


that would be awesome.... really liked that feature on adw.


----------



## BMc08GT

I might be able to write something up ill post a test once I get it made


----------



## BMc08GT

Not sure if it will be toggleable(word?) but it will definitely be hidden


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Not sure if it will be toggleable(word?) but it will definitely be hidden


lulz...toggleable


----------



## BMc08GT

Ok this is for 1.8.12 and is alpha quality but it _should _hide status bar......http://hulkshare.com/f0aximy0eb3z


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> Ok this is for 1.8.12 and is alpha quality but it _should _hide status bar......http://hulkshare.com/f0aximy0eb3z


Is it with a gesture or does it just remain hidden?


----------



## BMc08GT

remains hidden unfortunately. no know how yet on how to do gestures. still learning


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> remains hidden unfortunately. no know how yet on how to do gestures. still learning


Hmmm, what about a pulldown option?


----------



## BMc08GT

nope. lol. not sure how you could undo a pulldown option that hides the statusbar.

currently only way to undo is reflash 1.8.12


----------



## BrentBlend

BMc08GT said:


> nope. lol. not sure how you could undo a pulldown option that hides the statusbar.
> 
> currently only way to undo is reflash 1.8.12


good point lmao

idk what you could try besides a swipe gesture
you could try taking apart that 'sign' gesture app to see how gestures are incorporated


----------



## BMc08GT

i might tackle that monday...thanks for the heads up. anyone flash the zip? curious to see if it works or not


----------



## DXC

just wanted to make a suggestion, gestures is going to be really tough, and even if you get it working, gestures have often been inaccurate which is why most gesture apps fail. sometimes even a background process will perform an activity in the middle of your swiping and your phone can lose its focus on what you're doing for a moment which could affect the read gesture, etc. lots of small problems plague it.

here's what I would do if i were making this mod... look at the stock lockscreen. double tapping the clock brings up the miui music player, you can use this instead of gestures. pull the double tap interface and add it to the homescreen -- find where the homescreen senses an extended hold for instance, maybe in a PhoneWindowManager class and clone/emulate that process with the double tap instead. you'll have to make two changes to it though: 1) change the target to the status bar, pretty sure you'll have to tie this into the SystemUI pkg. make sure that when you kill the status bar that you do it right (don't kill the process, but instead use or create a method that hides it). 2) have it check to see if its already hidden, if so, show it, and if not, hide it. if you find that double tap could be done too accidentally, change it to a triple tap, etc.

that hardest part will be locating everything you need, from there it should be easy. if you decide to use this method, let me know if you need any help.


----------



## BrentBlend

OP has been altered

All I added was the 12 hour flip clock request
I know there are some floating around, unfortunately they do not work for us :/


----------



## DXC

"BrentBlend said:


> OP has been altered
> 
> All I added was the 12 hour flip clock request
> I know there are some floating around, unfortunately they do not work for us :/


Ill upload a package with a working version on Monday. Away on business this weekend


----------



## BrentBlend

Awesome!
The 2x2 already is flashable it's linked in my sig
I was referring to the 2x4 flipclock though
It's still good that we at least have the 2x2 digital, I guess

Edit: The link in my signature has a flip-clock 12am/pm both show up as 00:00 though


----------



## DXC

I didnt forget about the 2x4 clock, dont worry.


----------



## BrentBlend

No worries


----------



## DXC

BrentBlend said:


> No worries


Just an update -- I just spoke to Cory46 who asked me to fix the 00:00 problem in the 12hr clocks. I told him I'll do that and asked him to get the 2x4 clock on 12hr.


----------



## BrentBlend

Thanks for the update


----------



## -TSON-

There's no 1.9.9 Launcher MOD to remove the dock & extend the grid by 1x0, that'd be really useful as a normal option built in. Using 1.9.2's makes the launcher FC endlessly unless you clear data every time you install an app


----------



## BrentBlend

'[TSON said:


> ;105128']There's no 1.9.9 Launcher MOD to remove the dock & extend the grid by 1x0, that'd be really useful as a normal option built in. Using 1.9.2's makes the launcher FC endlessly unless you clear data every time you install an app


I'm not clear on what you are saying


----------



## trotondo

I would really love to see scrollable widget support... not sure If this needs to be done by the devs or can be done by framework or dxc while they are porting it


----------



## DRTMI

How about animated notifications lklike in CM7.themes.


----------



## -TSON-

BrentBlend said:


> I'm not clear on what you are saying


There's a "LauncherMOD" by the AndyThomson (the same guy that makes Extended Settings). It lets you turn off the dock - and extend the icon grid to compensate.
It hasn't been updated for 1.9.9. Could we have it built into MIUI4DX so we wouldn't have to wait for further updates?

Also, a minor inconvenience, but is there a way we could add a "Never" option to internet calls (Settings -> Program -> Other Call Settings -> Settings -> Use Internet Calling)? I don't have a SIP account and it's a little annoying to have to tell it that I don't want to make an internet call if I'm connected to WiFi and want to make a call. It's bad enough that Google Voice does it, but now I have two >_<;


----------



## m2thedeep

'[TSON said:


> ;106367']There's a "LauncherMOD" by the AndyThomson (the same guy that makes Extended Settings). It lets you turn off the dock - and extend the icon grid to compensate.
> It hasn't been updated for 1.9.9. Could we have it built into MIUI4DX so we wouldn't have to wait for further updates?
> 
> Also, a minor inconvenience, but is there a way we could add a "Never" option to internet calls (Settings -> Program -> Other Call Settings -> Settings -> Use Internet Calling)? I don't have a SIP account and it's a little annoying to have to tell it that I don't want to make an internet call if I'm connected to WiFi and want to make a call. It's bad enough that Google Voice does it, but now I have two >_<;


I've never had a problem with the internet call thing that you're talking about. Are you sure that you don't have some setting enabled that makes it ask you about how you want to make a call? You can turn off the google voice message in the app settings.


----------



## -TSON-

yeah but the difference is that i need google voice to ask me.

& no. internet call settings are:
- For all calls
- Only for internet calls
- Ask for each call (Default)

There is no "Never" option right now.


----------



## BrentBlend

Thank you for the 'no launcher' link

That reminds me...
I would like to be able to change the grid. For instance, replacement launchers can alter the grid from 4x4 to 10x10 and combos in between.
I think that sizable widgets would be a nice addition too.


----------



## m2thedeep

'[TSON said:


> ;106825']yeah but the difference is that i need google voice to ask me.
> 
> & no. internet call settings are:
> - For all calls
> - Only for internet calls
> - Ask for each call (Default)
> 
> There is no "Never" option right now.


Set the option for 'Only for internet calls'.


----------



## BrentBlend

Updated OP with more requests from around the forums


----------



## mike86325

My one and only request: 720p recording and playback

Everything else is perfect minus the occasional bugs


----------



## BrentBlend

mike86325 said:


> My one and only request: 720p recording and playback
> 
> Everything else is perfect minus the occasional bugs


720p and hdmi out are huge bugs in AOSP roms

This thread is more for features that don't yet exist or are modifications.


----------



## sjcortez7

can u make screen off and on animations independent of windows animations and transition animations settings in spare parts....like it is in cm7...


----------



## BrentBlend

sjcortez7 said:


> can u make screen off and on animations independent of windows animations and transition animations settings in spare parts....like it is in cm7...


You can already toggle them separately in the built-in display settings


----------



## -TSON-

m2thedeep said:


> Set the option for 'Only for internet calls'.


Would that not ask me whenever I'm connected to WiFi?


----------



## m2thedeep

'[TSON said:


> ;108568']Would that not ask me whenever I'm connected to WiFi?


That's what mine is set at and I don't get asked whenever I'm connected to WiFi so give it a try and hopefully it gets rid of the problem.


----------



## troybuilt

I think the extended mod settings should be incorporated into the update zip. quite frankly the majority of us do use it and some of us have a hard time finding it. I've had problems finding it, and one occurrence I had to go on spanish site to download it and I don't know spanish.


----------



## BrentBlend

troybuilt said:


> I think the extended mod settings should be incorporated into the update zip. quite frankly the majority of us do use it and some of us have a hard time finding it. I've had problems finding it, and one occurrence I had to go on spanish site to download it and I don't know spanish.


For future reference, until we can figure out how to get it built-in in a more timely manner
follow the link in my signature and bookmark it
It is the source of the dev that releases the mod


----------



## destinydmm

Bootanimation: +1

Clock: 12 hr flip. +1

Extended Settings Being built-in: +1. *Esp since it seems to undo some of the bug fixes that DXC and others have helped the community with.*

Reboot to CWR in power options: +1. * Replace the current recovery option with this one!!*

Launcher:
Option to remove launcher (Not sure what this means?)
Modify grid layout - +1
Sizable widgets - +1
*Also like to add option for looping home screen and scrollable dock (Like in Go Launcher EX) and ability to use/recognize other launcher widgets (ADW Launcher could sorta do this if I remember correctly)*

Status Bar: +1
Toggle visibility
Customize the organization of icons


----------



## bretth18

MY REQUESTS:
sleep mode, 12hr clock, reboot into CWR, and screenshots


----------



## DXC

"bretth18 said:


> MY REQUESTS:
> sleep mode, 12hr clock, reboot into CWR, and screenshots


Your reboot to CWM recovery and screenshots don't work?


----------



## anrichardson

I would like to be able to change icons for folders. Instead of seeing what's in the folder and just having an icon to identify what it is in stock launcher.


----------



## motiond

Any way to add the ability to skip using the OK button after we enter our unlock password?


----------



## Gobbles23

"droidxchat said:


> Your reboot to CWM recovery and screenshots don't work?


My CWM works but I can't seem to take a screenshot. I possibly don't know what i'm doing. I held down menu and then hit volume down and I tried holding volume down and hit menu key. I am on 1.9.16.1


----------



## BrentBlend

Hit both let's at the same time


----------



## cid`

- Bluetooth PAN ? miss the native tablet tethering that stock/other rom's used to have..
- GB style individual status dismissal?


----------



## as_daylight_dies

Individual status dismissal would b great. I really miss that. I prefer the cm7 style though over the moto style.

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## moccor

Is there a way to add using the search button to take photos with? I loved that on CM7. I hate the on screen button and even the red button. The search button works so much better


----------



## davidukfl

would love to see a fix for the screen not turning on when getting an incoming call.

disabling the proximity sensor fixes it, but it's not exactly a good solution


----------



## DXC

davidukfl said:


> would love to see a fix for the screen not turning on when getting an incoming call.
> 
> disabling the proximity sensor fixes it, but it's not exactly a good solution


ill check it out, how often does it happen to you


----------



## as_daylight_dies

I get the same thing myself. Happens pretty much every incoming call for me

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## BrentBlend

imoseyons zip on imoseyon.com seemed to help me with thatI'm thinking it was one of his sysctl edits


----------



## BrentBlend

Should cat.jpg be incorporated or a separate mod?


----------



## as_daylight_dies

Per DXC, cat.jpg was just a quick fix he put out after innitial release. I'm 99% sure he will be replacing it with something more functional on the next release

Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.10.7


----------



## BrentBlend

Lol I know

I posted the cat.jpg thing when it was still just a joke xD


----------



## 210droid

can someone please fix the call recorder app??


----------



## dAi

The ability to edit a single icon and not all of them. I like this icon pack except this one icon for SMS, it uses Mozilla Thunderbird lol.

Volume buttons and camera buttonb to be skip next song play pause

All cm7 features

Bluetooth bug

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## neowiz73

dAi said:


> The ability to edit a single icon and not all of them. I like this icon pack except this one icon for SMS, it uses Mozilla Thunderbird lol.
> 
> Volume buttons and camera buttonb to be skip next song play pause
> 
> All cm7 features
> 
> Bluetooth bug
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


If you have any skills the icons can be switched out relatively easy. Just copy them from the miui/themes folder on your sd card onto your pc rename the extension from mtz to zip. Then just unzip the file called icons. When you get done editing just remember when you zip them back up use a zero compression ratio. And remove the zip file extension. Zip everything back up keeping the zero compression method and rename it back to the mtz extension. 
If you want I can change it and pm you a link to download the changed version just pm me the changes you want done and some rough idea what to change it into.


----------



## thebust

Gesture unlocking
Click back button to return to all texts


----------



## fakiesk8r333

portrait landscape, i use my X in the car dock and i hate how everything is turned the wrong way lol


----------



## mattakafred

How about some app permission controls? Granted, the DX has a pretty major security flaw that allows them to be bypassed anyways.


----------



## bobcaruso

Is this thread now to be used for MIUI Defy/ICS enhansement requests?


----------



## mattakafred

Probably not, but maybe Ace will glance over here.


----------



## BrentBlend

This is just a place to request features on hopes that someone, someday will make some of them happen


----------



## Goose306

mattakafred said:


> How about some app permission controls? Granted, the DX has a pretty major security flaw that allows them to be bypassed anyways.


I know its not in MIUI yet (it'd be nice since CM has a built-in permissions control and MIUI is based on CM, but alas). But you can always use Pdroid if you want to set up individual app permission controls.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1357056


----------



## BrentBlend

I wonder if we could carry this wishlist over to the nexus. Seems like everyone has some great ideas too. Loving where this thread went


----------



## antintyty

Here's a wish/request....

DXC, make your final release public!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

